
Show HN: Cloud Native Web Development – I self-published my first book - mikenikles
Hi,<p>I spent the last three months writing a 200+ page book, with 19 corresponding pull requests.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.mikenikles.com&#x2F;cloud-native-web-development<p>It&#x27;s a hands-on guidebook on how to develop a cloud-native web application based on technologies I am familiar with. Svelte, Tailwind CSS, Cypress.io, Gitpod.io, Firebase &amp; Google Cloud at a high-level.<p>The goal was to walk through the entire end-to-end process, from zero to production! It walks through building a foundation needed to develop on top of. CI &#x2F; CD, testing, feature toggles, production monitoring, etc.<p>To write it, I used Google Docs and had two git repositories: one to experiment and one that contains the final source code - where the git commit history looks like I never struggled :-).<p>AMA on self-publishing or the book&#x27;s topic itself!
======
quickthrower2
Well done! It’s not easy writing a book and it really tests your knowledge
more than just doing the thing. I say that having written a crappy 20 pager!

Anyway was that 3months full time or part time?

What are your marketing plans? I hope it pays off financially too. I think you
are on trend so there would be demand.

~~~
mikenikles
Thanks for the feedback. Yes, I actually learned quite a bit of details for
the tools & technologies I write about. Teaching / writing is the best way to
learn!

It was 3 months part-time. Evenings and weekends almost exclusively though.

As for marketing, I am planning to write a blog post and/or video series where
I explain my journey, what I learned, the tools I used, share scripts I wrote
to make my life easier.

It's been a fantastic learning experience and I hope my story will encourage
others.

